# Soap Shop started!!!



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin We poured the slab yesterday for the soap shop!!!! Lots of counter space, storage, a walk in drying closet, and room for a 3 compartment sink. I have a big horse show in early December to launch my pet line and some of my personal soaps.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How exciting, my remodle/addition lumber and roofing is still sitting in a nice neat pile on the ground  But the buck barn got done this weekend!

Make sure you really think about your flooring, you are going to be standing on your feet alot in there and with a slab it is going to make it harder on your legs.

Also being so new I hope you have lots of guinea pigs to try your soap and give you feedback? Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My DH, who works in Miami all week, has been ho hum about the soap. Last week he started to get comments from friends, my guinea pigs, about how awesome my soap is - so he started to talk about it at work. He finally used my soap this weekend, instead of his beloved coast, and was really surprized how nice it made his skin feel(after digging trenches for the slab). This time I took him to the airport with a dozen bars of soap in his bag for all of his work friends - at his request!

Buck pasture is on the list for this week - but lots of rain today!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

How exciting for you!!!!

We are at the point that we need to think seriously about putting up a small building or somehow adding to an existing one. I just don't have any more room to expand while still soaping out of my kitchen. Coupled with dd's business that she works out of a bedroom for (that I would much rather use as a bedroom) it would easily get put to good use. Just don't have the funds, yet.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, Kathy, I just checked out your pretty site. I was thinking while I was driving today I wanted to try some of that shampoo bar, could you pm me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Wonderful, hope you do well in this.. it is nice to have a shop but mine is small, I wish I had made it bigger.. But I was smaller then
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Well we finished pouring all of the slabs and today we started framing the soap shop!!!!! I have had to pick out windows, doors, sinks, ac units, ceiling height, and counter height. I have found my kitchen counter height to high for bucket blending. What height do you find good?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would have double deep sinks and do my blending there.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I also use my sink for blending in my soap shop. If I ever build another one I will do the same thing.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I would love to have any sort of soap shop. It's really starting to take over the house. Every nook and cranny has soap or soap supplies in it.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My garage is starting to look real nice. Too bad it's pegged for a bigger girls' bedroom. LOL


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My house has soap stuff everywhere. Plus we live above our barn so I am upstairs, downstairs, upstairs, downstairs. Can't wait!

Why do you prefer blending in the sink?


----------

